# PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE(UPDATE)



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a VERY dear friend (Scott) and his wife (Debbie). well over the years we have gotten to be VERY close wit Scot's mom and Step dad, they have treated my kids like their own Grand Kids and my Hubby and I like their kids.
Well we learned last week the Jay has inoperable Melanoma cancer. He had some spots removed last year and they said they had it all. Well this year he went for a check up and found out that it has spread to the liver, heart and eyes. They have only given him 3-6 months to live and if they do a very invasive chemo treatment they might be able to prolong his life a little longer.

Well the chemo and all was to start next week, but last night he could not breath and they called the Dr, and he had to get right to the hospital (it is a cancer hospital in Denver). They got 1-1/2 liters of fluid out of his lungs. He really really needs prayers and so does his wonderful wife Marilyn.

Thank you so much. ray: ray:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

you got it! ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

I will think about you all!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

I will pray........ ray: ray: ray:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

:hug: Prayers being sent ray:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

I will pray for Scott and his family


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Prayers sent, a terminal disease is so very hard to deal with and no matter how long you know you have with a loved one, there is never enough time to tell them you love them. I pray that your loved ones know that they are not alone and that they have the strength and power of prayer to get them through.

I know how hard this is first hand. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Lori I am so sorry you are going through this. :hug: Prayers sent for him


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Lori - I'm so sorry for this devastating news. I'll be praying for him and his family (and yours) that he will be in peace and not in pain with whatever happens. :hug:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

I'm so sorry and will but everyone in my prayers. My FIL went through this as well and I know how this must be for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

I can not thank you enough. I know how powerful prayer can be ans withe this group of people, hey how can he not listen to us, Right?

Thanks so very much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Your so welcome Lori... :hug: ..It is amazing ......with the power of prayer..... ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Prayers being sent their way. ray: ray:

I know how that feels. Someone that is close to me had that in one of their eyes. Luckily they caught and stopped it in time.

I will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. ray:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Oh Lori I am so very sorry. I will also lift your friends up in prayer. Blessings your way.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

He had his first round of Chemo and is now out of the hospital and will start radiation on his eye.

They prayers are working, he is doing well.

Thank You He still has a tough fight in front of him.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

Good, you've got a fighter there... ray: ray:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE*

ray: ray: may keep it up


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE (UPDATE)*

Not good.

We received a call and he was watching the Rockies Baseball game on Sunday with his lovely wife when he seized. Marilyn called 911 and they flight for life him to the closest hospital. He has not woke yet. They are trying to wake him up just so Marilyn can say good Bye. They have a breathing tube in and that is all that si keeping him alive for now. He has a DNR after 72 hours, so tonight will be 48 hours.

He told us he would be at my daughters graduation because he had to see his other Grand daughter graduate. He has been like a Grand father to my kids and like a father to us.

He was told he had 3-6 months and it looks like he will loose the battle this week and it has only been a month. I just ask if you would pray for his lovely wife Marylin and the family. It happened so darn fast.

I am having a really hard time with this also. He was such a godly person, so I know I will see him again someday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray for his wife Marylin ...the family... and for him...........I am so sorry ...it is so sad..  ..and heart breaking..... :tears: :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH Lori I am so sorry :hug: ray:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

How sad...  ...I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I will keep you in my prayers :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRAYER REQUEST PLEASE(UPDATE5-10)*

I just would like to thank those of you who prayed for Jay. He did wake up and was able to say he loved Marilyn and they had a few great days together, he went into a coma yesterday (Friday) and the lord took him home early this morning (Saturday).

I know it was for the best, he was about 250 pounds and in 5 weeks he was down to 95. The Dr gave him 3-6 months and we only got 4-1/2 weeks, but he is a lot better off now.

Thank you


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss how wonderful that he was able to say goodbye :rose:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: :hug: I will continue to pray for his family ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss......................  :tears:
he was a fighter....and it was a blessing ...that he was able to say good bye to Marilyn and that he loved her.......it is never easy...and I will pray for the family......  ray:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know what to say other than we will pray for them. ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lori.......I'm so very sorry for your loss.....Jay is now in a far better place then the rest of us, will continue to lift his family and friends in prayers, it is those left behind that need the prayers the most. It is such a shock when we lose a loved one so fast and unexpectly.....we loss my mom that way, gave her a year and she was gone within 3 months.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Lori,
I'm so sorry for you loss, even though we know that he's safely with Jesus. We still miss them being here. I will pray for comfort for you and your family, as well as Jay's family.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori I am so sorry I missed this. :hug: many many :hug: to you

Thanking the Lord Marilyn got to say goodbye. :tears:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lori, I lost both of my Grandpa's, one 3 years ago to Colon cancer (My Mom's Dad) and my Dad's Dad in a car accident, he was just diagnosed not too long of congested heart failure, he's been gone for 2 years now and the month before my Mom's Dad passed away, my Great Uncle passed away, he was 6 days shy of his 90th birthday. Hugs and many prayers for your family during this time.


----------

